# Meine witzigen und coolen videos



## die3gurus (5 Juli 2012)

Hi an alle bin neu in diesem forum hoffe das meine videos euch gefallen werden werde immer aml wieder ein posten


----------



## die3gurus (5 Juli 2012)

hier zum einstand ein witziges lieb bitte nicht zu ernst nähmen


----------



## DER SCHWERE (5 Juli 2012)

Schaun mer mal, Willkommen hier und habe spass:thumbup:​


----------



## die3gurus (5 Juli 2012)




----------



## die3gurus (5 Juli 2012)




----------



## Q (5 Juli 2012)

ich habe das erst mal in den Testbereich verschoben.
Eine Anleitung zum Einbetten von Youtube-Vids findest Du hier:

http://www.celebboard.net/tutorials...-tutorial-einbetten-von-videos-das-forum.html

Im Testbereich kannst Du noch einmal üben


----------



## Claudia (5 Juli 2012)

man darf den Code von Muli nicht kopieren sondern muss ihn selbst eingeben sonst funktioniert es auch nicht  

aber du hast antwort auf deine PM


----------



## die3gurus (5 Juli 2012)

cooooool jetzt habe ich verstanden wie das mit den videos geht ein liebes dankeschön an claudia :thumbup:


----------



## die3gurus (6 Juli 2012)




----------



## die3gurus (9 Juli 2012)




----------



## die3gurus (10 Juli 2012)




----------



## die3gurus (11 Juli 2012)




----------



## die3gurus (12 Juli 2012)




----------



## die3gurus (14 Juli 2012)




----------



## die3gurus (19 Juli 2012)




----------



## die3gurus (19 Juli 2012)




----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Juli 2012)

Richtig Klasse da Kommt der ton gut zur geltung,ich bin auch öfter dort:thx:​


----------



## die3gurus (29 Juli 2012)




----------



## die3gurus (3 Aug. 2012)




----------



## die3gurus (9 Aug. 2012)




----------



## die3gurus (15 Aug. 2012)




----------



## die3gurus (19 Aug. 2012)




----------



## die3gurus (4 Sep. 2012)




----------



## die3gurus (29 Sep. 2012)




----------

